# very low beta!!



## danielle k (Apr 5, 2012)

Hi ladies. I hope someone can help me. U am 10p5dt and ive just had the results from my firsy beta. Apparantley my clinic like to see a level of 80 or above anf mine is 27. I have to go back on monday so im going to lose my mind over the weekend. I havent had any bleeding or anything. Has anyone been in this situation?? Im a complete mess. I dont know what to think. Help!!! Xx


----------



## stupidmonkey (Sep 15, 2013)

yes i was in that situation a few weeks back and sad to say it didnt work out. my "period" started about 5days later xx


----------



## Dudders (Jun 18, 2012)

There are a number of FF ladies that have had success with lower end betas.  It really is hard I know, but it's just a waiting game for now.  Fingers crossed for tomorrow


----------



## danielle k (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks ladies. Its the waiting i hate. I feel like im in limbo at the moment. Stupidmonkey, im so sorry to hear it didnt work out for you. Wishing u all the luck in the world forthe future. Xx


----------



## PinkPeacock (Nov 9, 2006)

Good luck Danielle. I hope your lo keeps going xxx


----------



## danielle k (Apr 5, 2012)

Thankyou so much pinkcarys. I hope so too. I saw on your signature that your waiting to start a natural FET,  Im wishing you all the luck in the world with it. I really hope it works for you this time. Xx


----------



## Tinks27 (May 31, 2011)

I posted an almost identical thread the other day, I'm going for my 4th beta tomorrow and praying for a nice large increase, hope it's good news for you


----------



## danielle k (Apr 5, 2012)

Hi tinks. Ive been reading your post aswell as everything else i could possibly find. Im driving myself up the bloody wall with it   im so glad your levels are rising. Let me know how you get on tommorrow. Keeping my fingers crossed for you hun. Xx


----------



## stupidmonkey (Sep 15, 2013)

it is a very stressful thing for any woman to go through. My clinic was similar to yours Danielle in that they expected a minimum value by 9dp5dt and 11dp5dt so getting a positive beta and then having it below whats expected also drove me up the walls. I wish you luck for your next beta and hope that you get your rainbow.

we are doing another fet once my period comes in next couple weeks. so will be back on the rollercoaster again.


----------



## danielle k (Apr 5, 2012)

Hey stupidmonkey. It really is a rollercoaster isnt it. I was extremely lucky with my first cycle and it was quite plain sailing thankfully but this FET has been a nightmare. I was prepared for the "yes your pregnant" or the "no your not" but no way was i ready for "your pregnant but it might not last long" and the wait has been terribe. But ive had my blood test this morning now just have to wait until 12 for the results. Wishing you lots of luck for your FET.  Thankyou for the well wishes   xx


----------



## Hopefulshell (Mar 14, 2013)

Keeping everything crossed for you Danielle
I really feel your pain  I had a chemical last
week after a positive turned to a negative two 
days later yet my clinic insists I test again on
Weds whilst continuing with the meds. It's an 
emotional nightmare isn't it?!!

It's game over for me but   your clinic
give you the news you so deserve.

X


----------



## danielle k (Apr 5, 2012)

Hi everyone. Juat wanted to let you all know ive had my results back and my beta has gone up from 27 to 197. Im still not out of the woods and ive had a tiny bit of pink on the tissue this afternoon which my clinic said could either me the start of a miscarriage or just the pessarys irritating me. They have booked me in for a scan in 2 weeks so will know more then. GOD I HATE THIS WAITING!!!!!!! Xx


----------



## Boggler (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi Danielle 

I feel your pain as my head is in a similar place! My beta was 185 at 13dp5dt.  It has doubled ok up to 17dp5dt to 848 - but as you say not out of the woods yet!! 

I will be having my scan on the same day as you even though I am a week ahead as my clinic won't scan me any sooner - two weeks and counting!!!

Best of luck - here is hoping we can be a good thread someone can follow when looking for success with low betas.

Regards
Boggler


----------



## danielle k (Apr 5, 2012)

Hi boggler, i hope the two weeks fly by for us both. This waiting is a killer for me. I find it harder than the actual treatment itself. Im so glad your beta is doubling up great. Lots of luck with your scan hun. I will definatley keep this post updated for others (whatever the outcome) xx


----------



## Boggler (Jun 28, 2011)

Hiya

When my clinic rang with I initial beta they didn't even comment that it was low they just said it was a positive . I was straight away was like that's a low number , and they were like well if you really want you can get a retest but we are happy with it. Then I retested and the same comment again . 

It's funny how different clinic reacts - I wonder is it based on an internal policy?

Anyway I am full of conspiracy theories . One minute I am full sure it's all going to work out and the next  I have phantom pains everywhere !!

I did find a site though with a master list of betas that had  similar numbers so that's keeping me positive for a while. 

I have to go to my clinic on Thursday to get intralipids and can't decide whether to get another beta done or just to hold tight until the scan and hope for the best?

Even afraid to take another hpt at this stage despite just recovering from being addicted last week ! 

Is that what you mean by the waiting being hard ?

Boggler


----------



## danielle k (Apr 5, 2012)

Yes, definatley. I was not at all prepared for this inbetweeny result. My mind was fixed on a definate pregnant or not pregnant. The not knowing whats going to happen is driving me insane. Im also experiencing twinges that im not sure are real or imagined. Im constantly online looking for info. Its exhausting. But what will be will be. Lets just hope we both get the results were hoping for. Xx


----------



## danielle k (Apr 5, 2012)

Hi ladies. I just wanted to update this post to let u know my pregnancy was ectopic. I had surgery lastnight to remove my left fallopian tube. At home now, in quite some discomfort. Hope all is well with everyone else  X


----------



## CrazyHorse (May 8, 2014)

Sorry, Danielle.


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

Aww Danielle  I'm so sorry I've just read from the start of your post and was hoping for a miracle outcome for you until I read your latest update  I hope you try again soon take care xox


----------



## Keeping busy (Apr 13, 2011)

So sorry Danielle, take care of yourself xxx


----------



## danielle k (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanyou all. Blondie im not sure we will be trying again. Our embryos are only frozen for another 6 months and that is such a short space of time to get over something like this plus get the finances together again. Im not sure i could even put myself through this again. Its hit me quite hard. X


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

Danielle you had it rough and you need time to heal  I never had an ectopic thankfully but it was a very real risk and I'm grateful for having both tubes removed now tbh as I couldn't imagine going through that trauma 

Did your dr's say what the chances of another ectopic occuring again are? I know it's early days but would removing your other tube be an option to avoid it ever happening again considering you are already doing IVF anyway? Sorry if too many questions xox


----------



## danielle k (Apr 5, 2012)

Hi, they didnt really speak to me about any of that. The only thing i remember them saying was that it was best to have surgery to remove the tube rather than have medicated treatment. Im kind of glad they did take it out though to be honest. I really cant see us trying again so im just trying to get my head round the fact that i will never have another child and thats quite hard at the moment. No one seems to understand what im feeling like. The nurse at the hospital almost killed me when she informed us that we would need to decide wether we want a burial or cremation for what they remived should it have anything resembling human remains. I wasnt expecting that at all. I almost threw up. This has affected me alot more than i thought it would. Sorry for my rambling. Xx


----------



## patbaz (May 21, 2010)

Danielle I had an erpc during the summer and the nurse asked the same thing of me. I was distraught to say the least. They told me that I could take home whatever they removed and bury it myself ( to me it was a baby not an it!!!) but I asked them to cremate my little one. It's such a horrible experience to go through. You never forget but it does get easier to deal with over time sweetie x


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

Gosh I'm floored thats how they deal with the loss of precious life, truly a nightmare for you both   Danielle I don't if you'd consider counselling later on it may help to speak to somebody who can understand even a phoneline counselling service, I'm sure there must be ectopic phonelines   pls be very kind to yourself at the minute x


----------



## danielle k (Apr 5, 2012)

Wow patbaz, that is absolutley shocking. I think if she had told me to take home and bury what they removed i would have put her through the wall. We've also chosen the cremation but in my heart i am praying to god that my baby stopped growing that early that there was nothing there. Were still waiting for the histology reports. I feel phyisically sick at the thought of opening that letter or receiving thats phonecall. 
Thankyou blondie, i havent considered councelling. At the moment i feel guilty for feeling so sad and down. I feel like everyone thinks im mourning something that never was as i was only 6w1d when this happened but to me i was pregnant. Yes i only knew for 2 short weeks but my mind made plans and got excited at the thought of my little boy having a brother or sister. Its killing me to know that my embryo was perfect and had it just been in the right place all would have been ok. Im rambling again im sorry. This is the only place i feel people understand what im going through. Xx


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

Danielle you absolutely were pregnant and have all the right to mourn your beloved baby!! Your hopes and dreams have been crushed and you have to grieve, don't ever feel guilty especially after all you had been through to get to that point, I do think a counsellor would really help you with your emotions xox


----------



## danielle k (Apr 5, 2012)

Thankyou blondie, it really is nice to know there is someone that understands. I can feel fine for a few hours and get on with things but when i start to think about it all i just burst into tears. Im trying not to let this take over my life for my sons sake its just so bloody hard. Xx


----------

